
Ask HN: What is the policy on flagged posts? - peter_retief
I am from South Africa and data theft is a real thing, how can this post be flagged when it contains an important message?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.buzzfeednews.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;craigsilverman&#x2F;cheap-chinese-smartphones-malware
======
searchableguy
For that particular post, It is likely due to the political flame bait.

